# What does everybody think of Castillo bloodline?



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, just want to see everybody's opinion on what they thought about Castillo blood lines and "Coldsteel Pits". I purchased my dog from Tony Carranza from "Old Regrets Kennels" but they are no longer around. If anybody has his contact info I would appreciate if they can sent me a PM with his contact info.

Thanks,
Abel


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

tekla castillo of Cali pits?


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> tekla castillo of Cali pits?


Here's his paperwork:


----------

